# كورس ASHRAE Water System



## golden hawk (4 يونيو 2011)

_*انا رفعت كورس اشرى water system ودى كل الحاجات الى كانت على السى دى

يا رب تنفع الاعضاء كلهم


*_


> رابط بديل للروابط المنتهيه و قد تم ادراجه بواسطه العضو محمد ميك
> http://www.4shared.com/file/KRbApN-K/ashrae_water_course.html
> تحياتى ... Zanitty


_*http://www.mediafire.com/?atsi8wvimcc7efv *_​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على المجلد
بورك فيك على هذه المشاركة
ولكن هنالك خطا في الرابط الاول يرجى الانتباه له
مع التقدير


----------



## zanitty (4 يونيو 2011)

يا باشا الجزء الاول فيه مشكله


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يا أخ golden hawk 

الموقع الي رفعت عليه الملفات ممتاز وأنا أفضله دائماً , لكن في مشكلة في الجزء الأول, من بعد اذنك ترفع الملف مرة ثانية, علما أن الجزء الثاني شغال


----------



## ياسر شعبان (4 يونيو 2011)

* في مشكلة في الجزء الأول, من بعد اذنك ترفع الملف مرة ثانية
**مشكور على المجلد*


----------



## عمروتكييف (4 يونيو 2011)

حضرتك كنت حاضر الكورس الاخير اللي كان في شهر 4 ولا السي دي كان مع حضرتك من قبلها ؟؟؟


----------



## السيد زرد (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير كورس شامل ورائع ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اهلك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبار ك الله فيك 
بالنسبه الي الاجزاء انا حملت الجزئين من غير مشاكل


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 يونيو 2011)

حاولت منذ قليل بالرابط الأول وهو شغال

مشكور يا باشا :56:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 يونيو 2011)

زي الفل 
تسلم ايديك ياباشا


----------



## golden hawk (6 يونيو 2011)

*ده الكورس بتاع المره الاخير تقريبا شهر 4 ايوه
مشكله الجزء الاول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
مبيحملش ولا مبتفكش الضغط عشان احاول اصلحها 
 *​


----------



## zanitty (6 يونيو 2011)

golden hawk قال:


> *ده الكورس بتاع المره الاخير تقريبا شهر 4 ايوه
> مشكله الجزء الاول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> مبيحملش ولا مبتفكش الضغط عشان احاول اصلحها
> *​


كان فيه مشكله و الحمد لله اتحلت لوحدها 
تقريبا المشكله ككانت فى السيرفر بتاع الميديا فاير نفسه 
بالمناسبه 
الفايلات هايله 
تسلم ايدك يا باشا


----------



## golden hawk (6 يونيو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> كان فيه مشكله و الحمد لله اتحلت لوحدها
> تقريبا المشكله ككانت فى السيرفر بتاع الميديا فاير نفسه
> بالمناسبه
> الفايلات هايله
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا


* الحمد لله ان مفيش عطل 
والعفو على ايه بس 
المهم تنفع المهندسين كلهم فى شغلهم ان شاء الله 
*​


----------



## محمد يس (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير دكتور احمد الصفتي مدرسه ربنا يحفظه ويجعلها في ميزان حسناته


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يونيو 2011)

الكورس على رابط واحد

http://www.mediafire.com/?wjajgvm85w3ku53


----------



## عمار حلالي (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## appess (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جاري التحميل......


----------



## mohamedtop (23 يوليو 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## haithamslem (23 يوليو 2011)

تسلم الأيادي ياهندسه وجزاك الله خيرا علي جهدك الرائع 
وأسأل الله أن ينفع الإسلام والمسلمين بهذه المعلومات الرائعة
مشكور ياباشا


----------



## م.ماسة (27 يوليو 2011)

thank u


----------



## aati badri (6 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الكورس على رابط واحد
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wjajgvm85w3ku53


 مشكووووووورين الاتنين
وتقبل الله صالح اعمالكم وهداكم لها


----------



## aati badri (6 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الكورس على رابط واحد
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wjajgvm85w3ku53


 
*Invalid or Deleted File. *

The key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on Mediafire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or Mediafire.
If you believe you have reached this page in error, please contact support. 
Click here to view our help resources


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (29 أغسطس 2011)

Many Thanks


----------



## محمد_86 (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## ahmedakkam (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## yahiaouimalek (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## السيد زرد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخ العزيز الرابط لا يعمل*​


----------



## toktok66 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا مشكورين على الجهد
ثانيا الموضوع بقاله 4 شهور
ثالثا سؤال على اللي انتوا كلكم حملتوه وفرحتوا بيه
لان كله بيجمع كتب وهو مش عارف محتواها ودورات لم ولن يقرأها -((هو الموضوع جمع فلوس؟؟؟))


هل يتم وضع صمام اتزان بعد محبس التحكم الثنائي؟


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل​


----------



## agordat1977 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممكن اعاده*

ممكن لو تكرمت تعيد رفع الملفات مرة أخرى


----------



## mohamed mech (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف مرة اخرى على رابط جديد

نأمل من المشرف وضع الرابط فى المشاركة الاولى و حذف الروابط المنتهية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/KRbApN-K/ashrae_water_course.html​


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الملف مرة اخرى على رابط جديد
> 
> نأمل من المشرف وضع الرابط فى المشاركة الاولى و حذف الروابط المنتهية
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/KRbApN-K/ashrae_water_course.html​


تم


----------



## amirhelmy (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## yahiaouimalek (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*[font=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا*[/font]​ *[font=&quot]
*[/font]
*[font=&quot]المنتدي من غير محمد ميك و زانتي*[/font]​ *[font=&quot]
معرفش هيكون حالو [font=&quot]إ[/font][/font][font=&quot]يه

[/font]*​


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (13 ديسمبر 2011)

روعة


----------



## asdmasr (10 يناير 2012)

المحاضرات قيمة جدا بصراحة

اعتقد ان بيتم وضع صمام اتزان او فلو كونترولر

بعد محبس التحكم الثنائى للتحكم فى البرشر دروب



toktok66 قال:


> اولا مشكورين على الجهد
> ثانيا الموضوع بقاله 4 شهور
> ثالثا سؤال على اللي انتوا كلكم حملتوه وفرحتوا بيه
> لان كله بيجمع كتب وهو مش عارف محتواها ودورات لم ولن يقرأها -((هو الموضوع جمع فلوس؟؟؟))
> ...


----------



## elomda_5 (10 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng/gladiator (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (8 يونيو 2012)

ياراجل اية الجمال دة


----------



## م احمد احمد (8 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## ashraff (9 يونيو 2012)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككراااااااااااااا


----------



## ashraff (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا شغال زي الفل


----------



## hikal007 (9 يونيو 2012)

جزااك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (9 يونيو 2012)

والله ويسلمو الايادي


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salahzantout (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (9 نوفمبر 2013)

حماك الله ورفع قدرك وزادك علما


----------



## mohamed_hassan (5 يونيو 2014)

برجاء رفع الملف من جديد الرابط لا يعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ME2011 (7 يونيو 2014)

الرجاء رفع الملف مرة أخرى لأنه غير صالح


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (13 يونيو 2014)

الرجاء رفع الكورس مرة اخري


----------



## eng.tamermosa (19 يونيو 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## عمران احمد (20 يونيو 2014)

الرجاء التكرم بأعادة الرفع
و اعانك الله على فعل الخير و الخيرات


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (21 يونيو 2014)

مع الاسف الروابط الاصيلة والبديلة جميعها لاتعمل....وشكرا للجهود المبذولة من قبل الاخوة الكرام


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2014)

يا شباب لو حد عنده الملفات يا ريت يرفعها تانى لان الحاليه غير قابله للتحميل


----------

